# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Fetullah Gülen'e

## iputisamo

http://www.fethullahgulen.net.ms/

MİT (!) ( CIA... veya MOSSAD...) ORTAK üALIşMAYI TEKLİF ETTİ Mİ....?

Risaleler neden farkli anlasiliyor, farkli anlayislar neden cikiyor. Bu
farklilik sadece devletin bolup parcalanmasindan mi
kaynaklaniyor?-1981'de Devletin gondermis oldugu resmi bir kisi dedi ki:
"Gelin biz sizinle beraber calismak istiyoruz." Nedir o beraber calismak
dediginiz sey? "Ataturk aleyhtarligindan vaz gececeksiniz. Dersleri
kaldiracaksiniz. Yurt disinda da Milli Gorus ve Suleymancilara karsi
beraber olalim, devlet imkanlarini da sizin emrinize tahsis edecegiz."
Bunun uzerine dedim ki: "Bi defa Ataturk meselesini birakin, bu ayri bir
mesele, siz bunu 12 Eylulden itibaren her meselede besmele haline
getirdiniz. Ikincisi biz derslerimizi kaldiramayiz. Bu yaptigimiz da
kanunsuz degildir. Bunlar Kuran hakikatlaridir, onlari ogreniyoruz. Eger
rahatsiz oluyorsaniz, alir hapse koyarsiniz, orada devam ederiz. Cikinca
da kaldigimiz yerden devam ederiz. Ondan da bir tavizimiz olmaz.
Ucuncusu siz Milli Görüs ve Süleymanci dediginiz insanlara dindarliktan
dolayi karsisiniz. Halbuki biz onlarin musluman olduklarini biliyor,
Kendilerince dine hizmet verdiklerine inaniyoruz. Farkli dusuncelerimiz
var, tenkid de ederiz ama siz bizi onlara karsi kullanamazsiniz. Bu bize
harakiri gibi olur. Sen iki dindari birbirine catistiracak,
seyredeceksin" Sonra ayni adam bana dondu ve "Hapishanelere risale-i
Nurlari dagitiriz" dedi. "Hayir sizinle hic bir sekilde anlasamayiz"
dedim...
-Size bu teklifi yapanlar baskalarina da yapmis olabilirler mi? -Simdi
bana bunu soyleyenler, gittiler Kirkinci Hoca'ya Kendisi ifade ediyor
onun icin rahat soyluyorum. Bana geldikleri gibi gitmiyorlar ona cunku o
gun bana gelmelerinin sebebi -cemaatte oyle liderlik falan yok ben
cemaatin vitrin adamiyim, gazete sahibi gorunuyorum, devletle
munasebetlerini vs. seylerini yapiyorum. Bir kafakola alirsa, kendine
gore arkasini da alacak. Kirkinci Hoca'yi istihbarat aliyor iceriye ve
diyorki, "Ya bizimle calisirsiniz ya da hapiste kalirsin mallariniza da
el koyariz." Hoca da "Boyle bir tehdit karsisinda ben de onlarla olmayi
yegledim" Simdi burada bir sey var. Bizim onlarla ayrilmamizin sebebi ne
biliyor musunuz? 12 Eylul aleyhtari, 21 eylul taraftari olmak. Bir
cemaat bunun icin bolunur mu? Biz 12 Eylulu tenkid ediyoruz, zaten biz
ihtilallere karsiyiz. 27 Mayis'i, 12 Mart'i, hangi kafa yaptiysa 12
Eylulu de ayni kafa yapti, ayni maksad icin yapti. Bunlar "Efendim
anarsi vardi, bunlar gelmeseydi anarsistler gelecekti, Onlar mi bunlar
mi daha iyidir? Bunlarin aleyhine konusulmaz. konusursak bizi hapse
tikar sonra zarar goruruz." diye abileri ikna etti ve cat diye 1982'de
bolunduk. Ama temel meselede bir sey yok ki...

-Fethullah Hocayla neden ayrildiniz ve size gelen istihbaratcilar onlara
da gelmis midirler?-Fethullah Hoca kendisini 1970'te Mehdi ve Hz.Isa
biliyordu. Onun icin ayrildik. Ayrica Hoca hic bir zaman ben Nurcuyum
falan dememistir. Risaleleri okuyor ve okutuyorlar ama Ustadin tarzina
zid bir yapilari var. Bir de Fethullah Hocanin devlete talib olma
meselesi var. Bunun icin 12 Eylul de teroristlerle beraber araniyordu.
Ozal Fethullah Hocayi Devletle baristirdi. Ayrildiktan sonra hic bir
munasebetimiz olmadi. Zaten Hoca'da Milliyetcilik anlayisi da var. Bana
gelenler Fethullah Hocaya da gitmis olmalilar. Yoksa yurt disinda bunca
okul acabilir miydi? O okullara musaade ederler miydi? Fethullah Hoca
bir aciklamasinda "MGK fetva makamidir" diyerek 28 Subata adeta olur
demistir. Zaten Sistem Hoca'yi Refah ve Erbakan'a karsi kullandi. Hoca
da stratejik bir hatayla onlarin oyunlarina alet oldu. Sonra da sira
kendisine gelince Cekti ABD'ye gitti...


Fethullah GüLEN Dedikleri... HOCA KİM..,,,,

Manevi liderligini Fethullah Gülen in yaptigi Gazeteciler ve Yazarlar
Vakfi, Hilton Oteli nde 25 Aralik 1997 de yaptigi torenle Ulusal Uzlasi
Tesvik Odulleri ni dagitti.
Gecede Fethullah Gulen, Demirel in yaninda sut dokmus kedi edasiyla
oturuyordu.
Odul torenindeki en olumlu ve cesur konusma Nazli Ilicak a aitti. Nazli
Ilicak Yasar Nuri ye odulunu verdikten sonra bir konusma yaparak Demirel
e zor anlar yasatti. Demirel in toplantiya katilmasinin bir "Cirkinligi"
ortmek anlamini tasidigini soyledi. Bununla Fethullah Gulen in kurdugu
okullara el koyma senaryolarini kastediyordu. Demirel in askerlerin
toplantiyi takip ettikleri suuruyla hareket etmesi nedeniyle sok oldugu
her halinden belliydi. Ilicak kotulugu el ve dil ile o da olmazsa en
azindan ona bugz ederek ortadan kaldirmak gerektigi hadisini zikrederek
"uzlasmanin" dogrulari kabullenmede olmasi gerektigini ifade etti.
Fethullah Gulen in normalde 'sapik' olarak degerlendirebilecegi Y. Nuri
Ozturk u odullendirmesinin tek mantigi vardi. O, rejimi kabullenmisti ve
onu da Islami kesimden ziyade laikler bagrina basiyordu. F. Gulen,
Demirel in elleriyle ellerinin bulusmasindan duydugu gururu dile
getirdi. Onu uzlasi ve demokrasi kahramani olarak tavsir etti. En samimi
duygularini bir buket yaparak sunmak istemisti fakat boyle bir kerameti
yoktu. onu soz sultani olarak degerlendirdi. Halbuki o bu ifadeyi S.
Nursi veya Hz. Muhammed (s) icin kullanirdi. F. Gulen Cankaya dan medet
umuyordu. Fakat onun iradesini silahli kuvvetler teslim almisti. Hem
Demirel, demokrasi degil aksam uyumayip 'konser salonlarini dolduran'
bir Turkiye istiyordu.
Odul alanlardan bir diger kimse, Prof. Halil Inalcik, Demirel ile daha
once Mogolistan a yaptiklari ziyareti zikrederek orada Turk Milli Marsi
ni Mogol cocuklarinin agzindan duymasini gururla zikrediyordu. Bunu
anlatirken de F. Gulen in hizmet adi altinda diger ulkelerde actigi
okullarin neye 'hizmet' ettigini ortaya koymus oluyordu.
Gecede Turk-is federasyonu baskani Bayram Meral de odul aldi. Herhalde
onun odul almasi rantiyecilerce uzlasma icinde ara rejim destekcisi
olmasindan kaynaklaniyordu. Zira o, 54. Hukumetten Turk halkini
kurtarmis (!) fedakar bir zatti.
Programda barkovizyon gosterisi de yapildi. 'Biz bir aileyiz' vurgusuyla
M. Kemal, Anit-kabir, Sabanci ve Aydin Dogan gosterildi. Bu, onun hangi
diktatorlerle, tapinak mensuplariyla, rantcilarla ve hangi medya
patronlariyla uzlasmak istedigini ortaya koyuyordu.
Uğzeyir Garih e verilen odul de, Samanyolu TV de iki defa yayinlanan
MOSSAD ajanlarinin Muslumanlara karsi ne kadar insancil, ne kadar insani
(!) davrandiklarina dair film gibi Israil de acilacak kolejin zeminini
olusturmaya yonelikti. Maslahat adina Filistinlilerin cesetleri uzerine
basarak Mescid-i Aksa gaspcilariyla isbirligine girip onlari
odullendirmek Allah in ve Muslumanlarin cezalandirmasini kale almamak
demektir.
Geceye davet edilen Aydin Dogan gelmeye tenezzul etmemis ve mazeret de
gostermemisti. Siyasilerden B. Ecevit, Hikmet Cetin mecliste vatani
gorevleri nedeniyle layik goruldukleri madalyalari almaya
gelememislerdi.
Odullerin silah zoruyla, medya baskisiyla, Turkiye halkinin tepesinde
demoklesin kilici gibi sallanan hakim zumreye verilmesi bir adak
niteligini tasiyordu. Cunku insani degerleri kaybolmamis akil ve izan
sahibi herkes odul verilenlerin cogunun hosgorulu olduklarina dair bir
iz tasimadiklarini fark edebilir.
Ornegin Ecevit in yonetimindeki Milli Egitim Bakanligi nda kadrolasma ve
basortu zulmu yasanmasi hangi hosgoru ile izah edilebilir? F.Gulen Aydin
Dogan in usulsuz tesvik kredileri almasina birakin Islami tavir almayi
adalet duygusunu kaybetmemis birisi olarak da mi tepki
gosterememektedir?
Turkiye de imam hatiplere devlet el koymustur. Ogretmenlikleri
engellenen ilahiyatlilar da kapilarini kapatmak zorunda kalacaklardir.
Bunlara ragmen Fethullah Gulen Islam a saldirmayi din edinenleri ve
trilyonlarca lirayi devleti sagarcasina yagmalayanlari odullendirerek
hangi safta yer aldigini ortaya koymustur. Artik laik kesimlerle
birlikte gorunmekle kalmamakta, bunu kuruluslariyla kurumlastirmaktadir.

Dikkati ceken bir husus F. Gulen in Islami kesimlerle bir diyalog
arayisina girmemesidir. Gorulen o ki o, rantci, baskici, rejim ile
hicbir sorunu olmayanlarla bir arada yasamak istemektedir. Sozgelimi
bunun icin Y. Nuri Ozturk bicilmis kaftan olarak gorulmus ve
odullendirilmistir.
Uzlasma teklifi, her firsatta Islam a saldiran Muslumanlari birinci
dusman kabul eden rejime yoneltilmektedir. F. Gülen rejime israrla biat
etmek istemekte fakat biati kabul edilmemektedir.
Anadolu da yasayan bizlerin bir aile oldugu dogru kabul edilse bile
herkes 'ehlimizden' degildir. Asrimizin 'daglari' olana holdinglere,
silaha, kartele dayanip Allah in azabindan kurtulacagini sananlarla mi
yoksa hakki, adaleti ve tevhidi hakim kilmaya calisanlarla mi
uzlasilacagina F. Gulen karar vermelidir. Yoksa tagutlara siginip
dalgalarin arasinda kaybolmak ve kaybedenlerden olmak icten bile
degildir.
Islam a karsi elbirligiyle komplo kuran ve mucadele edenlerle uzlasma
arzusu surekli dayak yiyen bir cocugun kendisini doveni 'affetmesi' gibi
uzlasma teklifinde bulunulmasi ciddiye alinacak bir durum degildir.
Turkiye de magdur edilen ve haklari gaspedilen Muslumanlardir.
Haksizligi ve ifsadi yayginlastiranlarla uzlasmak onlarin zulmune ortak
olmaktir. Halbuki aslolan zalim olanlari bozgunculuktan alikoymaktir. Bu
da onlarin yaptiklarina hosgoruyle yaklasilarak gerceklestirilemez.
Kotuluklerin engellenmesi ona karsi ciddi bir mucadele ve secde ederek
Allah'a yaklasmakla mumkun olur.
Bu yenik ve silik tavir, tiraj kaygisiyla maalesef Islami basinda
elestirilmemistir. F. Gulen in bu tutumunu tendik edilmeyisi gunluk
hesaplarin kusatmalarini kiramamaktan kaynaklanmaktadir. Acaba
haksizliga zulme karsi mazlumun yaninda yer alma soylemi bu konuda
gecerli degil midir? Yeni Safak yazari Ahmet Ridvan bile konuyla ilgili
degerlendirmesinde F. Gulen in yaptiklarinin bir 'icra ve eylem' ve
'hizmet uretimi' oldugunu one surdu. Elestirisi 'toplantida niçin MüSİAD
odullendirilmedi?' demekle sinirli kaldi. Geceye MüSİAD uyeleri davet
edilseydi bu tavir muspet bir hale mi donusecekti?
Sonuc olarak diyebiliriz ki, F. Gulen in cevresini olusturan kesim, net
bir tanimi yapilmamis 'hizmet'in hangi noktalara dogru cevirildigini
acilen degerlendirmelidir ve 'Zalimler icin yasasin cehennem' diyen bir
anlayistan 'Zalimlerle birlikte biz bir aileyiz' anlayisina varan bu
seyri dikkatle sorgulamalıdir. üünkü sadece zalimlere ulaşmakla kalmayan
Allah ın azabindan emin olmak mümkün degildir.

*Nurcular, Fettullah Gülen'i kabul etmiyor*

merhaba kardeşim nasılsın sana eleştiri değil bilgi vermek istiyorum. sitende nurcular olarak çıkartığın haber doğrudur ama yanlış kelimeler kulanıyorsun çünki 
nurculuk 16 cemiyete ayrılmış bir cemiyettir. ve emin ol cemiyetin içinden sevilmeyen tek lider fetullah gülen dir. birde sitede sanki nurcuların lideri fetullah gülen gibi gösterilmekte çok yanlış bize göre o lider değildir. başından beri ajan faliyetlerini yürüten birisidir sizden istediğim haberinizde nurcular olarak bahsetmeyin fetullah güleni kendi başına yargılayın yani nurculuk demeyin fetullahcı veya hoca efendi değin çünki nurculuk dediğiniz zaman diğer cemiyetleride kapsamaktadır ve buda ismin lekelenmesinden ibarettir.

* * *
İşte Fethullah Gülen

' Sen onların dinine uymadıkça ne yahudiler ne de hıristiyanlar senden asla hoşnut olmazlar.' (Bakara: 120) 
Yahudi Hahambaşı David Aseo ile 

ğEy iman edenler, Yahudi ve Hıristiyanları Dost edinmeyin; onlar birbirlerinin dostudurlar. Sizden kim onları dost edinirse, kuşkusuz onlardandır. şüphesiz Allah zalimler topluluğuna hidayet vermez!ğ(Maide 51) 
Papa ile 

ğ Onlar, müminleri bırakıp kafirleri dost edinirler. Kuvvet ve şerefi onların yanında mı arıyorlar? şüphesiz bütün kudret ve şeref ALLAH'ındır. ğ (Nisa 139) 
(Bartelemeos) ile...! 
İnternet adresleri : http://www.patriarchate.org/

Turgut üzal'lı günlerde Zaman gazetesinde tam bir buçuk sayfalık yer Bartelemos'a ayrılmış, kendisine övgüler düzmüşlerdi. Peygamber diye (haşa!) ilan etmedikleri kalmıştı sadece.

ğEğer onlar Allahğa, Peygamberğe ve ona indirilen Kurğanğa inanmış olsalardı, onları dost edinmezlerdi. Fakat onların çoğu yoldan çıkmışlardır.ğ (Maide: 81) 

[ Resimler: kaynak, İlahi Birlik ]

Fethullah Gülen hakkında başka bir sitede yayınlanan geniş bilgi 
Türk düşmanı bir 'rum'un, fethullah gülen'in gazetesi zaman'daki yazısı 

http://www.otuken.org/arsiv/fgulen/n...rikati-mi.html

----------


## anau

http://www.dailymotion.com/ciafgulen#video=xfeouk

----------


## anau



----------

